# Rezept Norwegische Fischfrikadellen???



## tobiiger (10. März 2011)

Moinsen,
erstmal vorweg:Hab schon einige Rezepte im Netz gefunden,aber nie war das Richtige dabei....
Wir waren vor drei Jahren auf ner kleinen Camping Rundreise durch Norge.Dort hatte uns ein Norweger selbstgemachte Fischfrikadellen aus Makrelen zum probieren gegeben.Sowas leckeres habe ich bis dato noch nicht gegessen:k:k:k!!!!!
Die Teile waren so locker,fluffig,absolut Top.Leider hat mir der gute Herr vergessen,das Rezept zu geben.:c
Das einzige was ich weiss,die verwenden wohl Milch bei der Zubereitung???
Kennt jemand von Euch so ein Rezept?
Bedanke mich im voraus und hunger solange......
mfg Tobi


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2011)

*AW: Rezept Norwegische Fischfrikadellen???*



tobiiger schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> erstmal vorweg:Hab schon einige Rezepte im Netz gefunden,aber nie war das Richtige dabei....
> Wir waren vor drei Jahren auf ner kleinen Camping Rundreise durch Norge.Dort hatte uns ein Norweger selbstgemachte Fischfrikadellen aus Makrelen zum probieren gegeben.Sowas leckeres habe ich bis dato noch nicht gegessen:k:k:k!!!!!
> Die Teile waren so locker,fluffig,absolut Top.Leider hat mir der gute Herr vergessen,das Rezept zu geben.:c
> ...


 


Hallo Tobi,#h

vermutlich gibt es kein allgemein gültiges Rezept für die
Frikadellen.Genau wie es vermutlich kein Rezept für deutsche Frikadellen gibt.
Gib bei Google einfach mal Fischfrikadellen ein,da ist bestimmt auch was für deinen Geschmack dabei.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Krabbenfänger (10. März 2011)

*AW: Rezept Norwegische Fischfrikadellen???*

Mahlzeit,
keine Ahnung wie die Norweger das machen ,ich kann Dir aber sage wie ich das mache:
Fischfilet wolfen (feine Scheibe),mit Paniermehl ,fein gewürfelten Zwieben ,frischem Schnittlauch/Petersilie und Eiern vermischen
Mit Salz Pfeffer ,etwas Zitonensaft ,einem Spritzer Worcestershire Sauce würzen.Je mehr Paniermehl Du verwendest um so fluffiger werden sie.
LG.
Sebastian


----------



## ThomasL (11. März 2011)

*AW: Rezept Norwegische Fischfrikadellen???*

hier ein Link zu einem Rezept für Fiskekaker (mit Milch zubereitet):

http://www.g26.ch/kochen_europa_norwegen.html#rezept_03


----------



## tobiiger (12. März 2011)

*AW: Rezept Norwegische Fischfrikadellen???*

@ ThomasL,
danke,das sieht soweit ganz gut aus,diese Seite hatte ich noch nicht gefunden.Super#6

Bei Google hab ich schon stundenlang nach den Teilen gesucht,hab auch einiges ausprobiert,aber es war nie das Richtige dabei,waren halt "nur" Fischfrikadellen.Tja und mein Selbstexperiment hatte auch nicht gefunzt....

Aber das mit den gekühlten Filet und Milch kannte ich noch nicht,wird gleich morgen getestet.....

Danke nochmals an alle!!
Tobi


----------

